# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Ziekte van cronh

## bruijntje

Hallo ik ben 53 jaar en heb vanaf mijn 19 jaar de ziekte van cronh, met de cronh gaat het goed maar heb heel veel last van vezuren oftewel scheurtjes wat zeer pijnlijk is neem smorgens 1 tramadol en savonds een smorgens is de pijn na 3 uur weg zodat ik weer kan lopen heeft iemand het zelfde of heeft iemand tips . Groetjes Bruijntje

----------

